# Моя история



## Formbeton (15 Ноя 2015)

Добрый день.
Я вроде регистрировался в 11 году, но наверно удалили.
О себе.
В лет 17 я не удачно вошёл в воду прыгая с вышки в бассейн.
Меня сильно прогнуло в воде, появилась боль в поясничном отделе, походил к частному мануалисту-масажисту (не важно как он себя называл) и мне стало легче. 
Время от времени меня беспокоила спина, а в 2011 году меня опять крепко придавило. 
Случайно встретил бывшего однокурсника, он предложил меня "пожмакать", давно типа занимается мануальной терапией, какие то курсы заканчивал многим помог, сказал что у меня точно грыжа и т.д.
Я согласился (не дёшево было)
После 4-5 сеансов мне стало хуже, я перестал к нему ходить.
Нашёл этот форум, читал, операцию не хотел делать.
Я обратился в больницу, ходил на дневной стационар, делали капельницы, уколы. 
Мне становилось хуже. ЭльЛизин и обезбаливающие не помогали.
Через недели три я не смог выйти из палаты, вывезли на инвалидном кресле.
Сделал МРТ 8 мм и 4 мм 
В больнице дали направление на операцию
Ходить я не мог, нога болела дико, ни в каком положении не мог лечь и уснуть, ночь перед операцией не спал. 
Операцию делал зав. отд. Кирпа. (Днпропетровск, больница им. Мечникова)
После операции счастье, нога не болит но ходишь криво.
....................
Раз в пол года иногда реже ложился в спинальную терапию на пару недель, капали капельницы уколы. 
в апреле 2015-го опять обострение, как обычно поехал в больничку полежать на пару недель и мне не помогло. Опять перестал ходить. 
Сделал МРТ, на том же месте 12 мм.
Заведующая сказа ВСЁ, только операция, но не просто операция, а с заменой хрящевой части на пластмаску или железку. 
Созвонилась с больницей им. Мечникова, дала стоимость обоих вариантов, дала направление и на выходные домой. 
Нога болела так что готов был на вторую операцию.
В субботу позвонил один мой друг и спросил как я. Выслушав предложил привезти свою маму на меня взглянуть, я без каких либо надежд - приезжай.
Приехала, спросила чем кололи, послала жену в аптеку.
Поставила две капельницы, несколько уколов, немного спину помассажировала и уехала.
Мне стало хуже, только третье обезбаливающее на меня подействовало и я смог уснуть.
Воскресенье я выдержал без обезбаливающих.
Меня начали к ней возить на капельницы каждый день.
Через три недели я уже сам с трудом но ездил на машине на капельницы
Через полтора месяца перешли на раз в три дня, сейчас езжу раз в три недели, веду активный образ жизни

Писатель с меня хреновый, но вот как то так


----------



## fregne (16 Ноя 2015)

Formbeton написал(а):


> Добрый день.
> Я вроде регистрировался в 11 году, но наверно удалили.
> О себе.
> В лет 17 я не удачно вошёл в воду прыгая с вышки в бассейн.
> ...



Фамилию доктора Кирпы не забуду никогда.
Из-за него у меня чуть не сломалась вся моя жизнь.
Если бы не этот форум, где я узнала о Федеральном центре  нейрохирургии в Новосибирске, Россия.
12.11.15. (спустя три года мучений после операции, проведенной Кирпой), произошло чудо:
МНЕ ВЕРНУЛИ МОЮ СПИНУ. Я не могла ожидать сама такого результата, да еще с моими большими проблемами.
Не иначе как чудо.
Спасибо, большое всему центру, здесь очень комфортно себя чувствуешь.
И моим докторам, главному врачу Джамилю Афетовичу, оперирующим докторам Евсюкову А.В. и Василенко И.И.
Они вернули меня к жизни. Сотворили чудо.
снимки не могу разместить до и после.
но на страничке выложу в ФБ,
Моя страничка в фейсбук:
https://www.facebook.com/groups/417004741824854/


----------



## fregne (17 Ноя 2015)

Дорогие мои форумчане! У меня произошло то, что изменит теперь мою жизнь!
Операция в Федеральном Центре нейрохирургии. Новосибирск.

Фамилию доктора Кирпу Юрия Ивановича, из областной б-цы им. Мечникова, в Днепропетровске. Украина, буду помнить всегда.

Из-за него у меня чуть не сломалась вся моя жизнь.

Мало того, что был груб, резок, не дал ни одной рекомендации после операции, которую делал мне в октябре 2012 года. (установка ТПФ после падения с высоты; оскольчатый перелом L3

Еще документация, сам факт, протокол операции на позвоночнике, ПРОПАЛИ ИЗ ЭТОЙ БОЛЬНИЦЫ.
Я размещу позже какие ответы я получала. Это целая история. Речь о другом. Меня, спустя ТРИ ГОДА МОИХ ОТЧАЯНИЯ, МУЧИТЕЛЬНЫЙ БОЛЕЙ, СНОВА ВЕРНУЛИ К ЖИЗНИ!!!

А начиналось все из "Форума о позвоночнике",
https://www.medhouse.ru/

СПАСИБО ВСЕМ, КТО ПОМОГАЛ!

Так, я узнала, что есть

Государственное бюджетное учреждение "Федеральный центр нейрохирургии",
г. Новосибирск:
https://www.medhouse.ru/

Говорю ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО, что согласились меня оперировать, моим нейрохирургам: главному врачу, с которым пол-года вела переписку, (хотя, доктор мне ответил все в первом письме, практически сразу). Надеюсь, простит меня. Ежедневно кроме работы остальной он отвечает на 40-50 писем.
приношу свои извинения, так как забирала время, потому что не совсем верила. Как не сомневаться, если ни один институт не хотел и не могу меня оперировать в Украине и в России.
И конечно же, благодарность моим докторам-нейрохирургам, которые провели эту виртуозную, спасительную чудо-операцию, а именно:
докторам Евсюкову А.В., Василенко И.И., анестезиологу Комбанцеву Е.А.
и всех-всех !!!!

  

За то, что вернули меня к жизни. Сотворили чудо. Теперь все зависит от меня: реабилитация, соблюдение всех правил, чтобы такая грандиозная работа не пропала зря, я должна стараться со всех сил.
И в нем работают с утра до ночи, доктора, настоящие профессионалы-виртуозы, которые сотворили невероятное и в моем очень сложном случае.

http://neuronsk.ru/

Спустя чуть больше трех лет, моих мучений после операции, проведенной Кирпой, произошло чудо:
МНЕ ВЕРНУЛИ МОЮ СПИНУ. Я не могла ожидать сама такого результата, да еще со множеством моих проблем, которые мешали операции, но доктора справились на отлично. Я уже в первый день сделала первые шаги и держала спину РОВНО!
Я вспомнила что это моя спина.
Не иначе как чудо!!!

   

Спасибо, большое всему ФЦН, здесь очень комфортно себя чувствуешь.
Мне вам хотелось бы показать палаты, кабинеты: ничем не отличаются от зарубежных, если не лучше, (поверьте, я была в нескольких зарубежный, в том числе и европейских больницах, и отвечаю за свои слова).
Спасибо, низкий поклон, здоровья им всего наилучшего.

Диденко Инна. Украина. Днепропетровская область. Верхнеднепровск.
Буду рада всем, кто обратится, кого заинтересовал мой случай.
Я есть ВК, Одноклассниках, Скайп.


----------



## Сильно пьющий (17 Ноя 2015)

Молодцы доктора-сибиряки!
Что думаете делать с неким Кирпа Юрий Иванович?
Надо бы его провертить, а то глядишь окажется последователем "нейрохирурга" Слюсарчука (ваш соотечественник), который оказался маляром-штукатуром по профессии.


----------



## Formbeton (17 Ноя 2015)

У меня претензий к Кирпе нет, он хирург.
врач дал направление - Кирпа прооперировал.
Есть вопросы к специализированной больнице №5 взрослая Днепр, Спинальное отделение. 
Я считаю, что если специалисты не смогли меня поднять с пола, а не специалист (без высшего образования) подняла на ноги и убрала все болевые ощущения, то такие врачи не должны работать по профилю 
Меня в больнице уверяли, что шансов у меня уже нет без операции, а когда я через месяц заехал за выпиской (очень хотелось прочитать рекомендации) там написали то вроде всё плоховато, а если будут ухудшения то рекомендуем операцию.


----------



## Сильно пьющий (17 Ноя 2015)

*Formbeton *извиняюсь а вы кто? я счетаю что с *fregne *
 говорю. Или это одно лицо? Ниче не понял Если одно лицо, то почему говорите что к некому Кирпе претензий не имеете, когда в других сообщениях утверждаете обратное?
Если вы разные люди, то зачем вы формбетон создаете путаницу в чужой теме?
Создавайте свою и там уже все будет понятно что там в больнице №5 твориться.


----------



## Formbeton (17 Ноя 2015)

Я не знаю кто такой *fregne 

*


----------



## La murr (18 Ноя 2015)

Сильно пьющий написал(а):


> *Formbeton *извиняюсь а вы кто? я счетаю что с *fregne *
> говорю. Или это одно лицо? Ниче не понял Если одно лицо, то почему говорите что к некому Кирпе претензий не имеете, когда в других сообщениях утверждаете обратное?
> Если вы разные люди, то зачем вы формбетон создаете путаницу в чужой теме?
> Создавайте свою и там уже все будет понятно что там в больнице №5 твориться.


Это тема пользователя  *Formbeton*, Инна написала здесь, так как также, как  *Formbeton*, является пациенткой доктора Кирпы.
Темы Инны Диденко (*fregne*) -
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/11061/
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/23252/
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/24178/


----------



## fregne (20 Фев 2016)

Прошу прощения. Я не разобралась. Спасибо, что обратили на мои ошибки внимание. 
Завтра постараюсь все исправить. Вы правы, я была не внимательна. 
Спасибо модератору, большое, что немного прояснили что к чему.
с уважением, Инна Диденко. (ник  - fregne)
 Прошу прощения. но я не припомню, чтобы писала о больнице №5 и не понимаю где это.
К Кирпе Ю.И. у меня огромные претензии. Я никак не могу дождаться ответа из МОЗ, где мною были изложены факты его недобросовестного лечения. С сентября жду ответ. Сегодня звонила по министерствам, но меня не дослушав, давали новые телефонные номера. А по закону я должна была ответ получить еще пол-года тому назад. Буду звонить. Мне Кирпа нужен только с той целью, чтобы предупредит людей, которые к нему попадают. 
Это моя задача и мой долг.
 с уважением, Инна Диденко, fregne


----------



## fregne (20 Мар 2016)

Сильно пьющий написал(а):


> Молодцы доктора-сибиряки!
> Что думаете делать с неким Кирпа Юрий Иванович?
> Надо бы его провертить, а то глядишь окажется последователем "нейрохирурга" Слюсарчука (ваш соотечественник), который оказался маляром-штукатуром по профессии.


 
Прошло 4 месяца после моей удачной операции в ФЦН, Новосибирск. 
В сентябре 2015, МОЗ и главный врач получали мои жалобы на принесенный вред после операции доктора нейрохирурга из Днепропетровска, б-цы Мечникова, Кирпы Юрия Ивановича.
  Из МОЗ мне был ответ, что я должна получить ответ из Департамента Здравоохранения, и приняты ли меры: проверка квалификации доктора, пр. 
 Но из Днепропетровска я никак не могу добиться никакого ответа. Учитывая, что первое мое письмо было написано еще летом 15 года, на имя главного врача и копия Кирпе Ю.И.
 Ответа не было. Мало того, я не получала даже почтового извещения о вручении письма. (конечно, я их отправляла заказным с уведомлением).
 На днях я снова взялась за выяснения: почему нет ответа из Департамента, больницы.
Мне ответили, что уже поздно, что все в архиве. Пишите повторно. 
 Повторно я писать не стала, так как во вложении было 18 листов-копий моих заключений обследований, заключений докторов. Как мне посоветовали в МОЗ, я просто отправила копию своей жалобы, где изложена суть моих претензий 
 Если не последует ответ, что и, догадываюсь, случится, решила уже обращаться в Суд.



Formbeton написал(а):


> У меня претензий к Кирпе нет, он хирург.
> врач дал направление - Кирпа прооперировал.
> Есть вопросы к специализированной больнице №5 взрослая Днепр, Спинальное отделение.
> Я считаю, что если специалисты не смогли меня поднять с пола, а не специалист (без высшего образования) подняла на ноги и убрала все болевые ощущения, то такие врачи не должны работать по профилю
> Меня в больнице уверяли, что шансов у меня уже нет без операции, а когда я через месяц заехал за выпиской (очень хотелось прочитать рекомендации) там написали то вроде всё плоховато, а если будут ухудшения то рекомендуем операцию.


 Доброго времени суток. У меня к Вам вопрос, Formbeton.
Не могли бы Вы мне подсказать: стоит ли обращаться в больницу №5 на реабилитацию? 
Прошу прощения, не совсем поняла какое впечатление у Вас сложилось. Были Вы там?
Я собираюсь записаться к ним. Мне рекомендовала приятельница, что реабилитация хорошая.
Заранее, спасибо.


----------

